# What exactly do I need to buy or make so I can - fit a Johnny Products lift to a Cat.



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I bought the Johnny products lift an can see it would hook right up to a box blade from sears...

But for any atachent that requires a 'triangle' type hook up with two mounts on the bottom (rigid) and the one mount to the top - which I think is an adjustable turnbuckle stylt etc... How do I go about getting that type of mount so I can use a cat 0 or cat 1 box blade instead? Can it be bought?

Thank you for your help!

Put some ribs on the front and some Tru Powers ons the back!

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------

